# Wanting to check my RAM timings



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

I've currently got my system running stable by allowing my system to detect the SPD on my memory modules. I'd like to know what timings it's booting up with, and wondered if there's a diagnostic utility out there that will check this for me.
Thanks!


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

*diagnostics program*

I discovered a free diagnostics program that gives complete info about your system, even temperature, fan rotating speed, memory access speed etc etc...
just check the AIDA32 Personal Edition software :

http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

I downloaded the .EXE version and had to restart my PC afterwards, but nothing to worry about (no virusses)

Enjoy !


----------



## paulcroker (Nov 4, 2003)

Try cpu-z which is excellent:

http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/13/5/13-5-23.shtml

Also, for benchmarking and testing and diagnostics, try sandra:

http://www.sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_x86&langx=en&a=


----------

